# Which Rangefinder?



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

So I'm in the market for a new rangefinder. Pretty well have it narrowed down the the following:

Swarovski Laser Guide 8x30
Leica Rangemaster CRF 1600-B

I also entertained the thoughts of the rangefinder/bino combo, but I currently have a pair of SLCs and I love them and not real interested in changing it up when realistically it's not an upgrade in glass quality.

Does anyone have experience good or bad with either of these units. I'm partial to the Swaro, but that is likely because I own a pair of Swaro binos and scope....They're both a heavy chunk of change, so just want to make sure I'm happy with the decision I end up making...


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I think they're both great. Is probably go with the leica, but either way you can't go wrong. Behind those I would get the vortex.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

svmoose said:


> I think they're both great. Is probably go with the leica, but either way you can't go wrong. Behind those I would get the vortex.


My exact thoughts as well.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Had a swarovski and soon swithched to Leica for three reasons:
1. Smaller, fits in front pocket
2. Much quicker, easier target acquistion
3. One hand operation


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Well I ordered the Leica. It should be here next week. I'll let you know how she turns out once I get a chance to play with it in the field.

I was sooooo close to purchasing the EL Range, I just couldn't throw down that amount of coin. Thanks for the feedback.


----------

